# My 1977 Corvette Install Pics.



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been in and out of car audio for a while, done more than a few installs at this point, and really find myself with the bug more than often. Even though this system is freshly installed, I am already on the lookout for a more powerful sub.

Currently I have a Kenwood Excelon Anniversary, the XXV, in the dash. In the back I have a Cadence TXA-6004, pushing front speakers and a single 10" sub.

The kick panels are custom, a mix between a ****ty first attempt and custom fiberglass enclosures. Housed is a set of Cadence CWM-6KIT components with the tweeters mounted in the dash.

The crossovers are mounted behind the passenger knee pad. They were originally a set of Phoenix Gold Components but that was changed when I found the Cadence comps. They are in the same place, I just used the picture for reference.

The amp is mounted on the back wall of the storage area to a carpeted board which is bolted to the fiberglass panel. Six point mount so it's very sturdy.

The sub is a Dayton Reference 10" mounted in a small sealed enclosure, running off of channels 3 and 4 bridged.

I have Second Skin Damplifier under the carpet. I started with FatMat but it was just too thin and I wanted more vibration protection.

The interior is very dirty and dusty from spending a lot of time in the garage during these cold months so ignore the dust specs and know that all of this stuff is only a few months old. Also, in this pic I had not installed the trim on the amp yet and I hadn't loomed the wiring either.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 99StangGT (Jun 12, 2005)

So how do the Cadence compare to the PG set? You are making me think now.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good. Did you run a bolt through the floor on the sub amp?


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

99StangGT said:


> So how do the Cadence compare to the PG set? You are making me think now.



I love the Cadence comps. The tweets are silk, but still just a tad bright so I'm going to set the crossover to -3 Db and see what that does. Other than that I love how crisp and clear yet rich with mid-bass.




MidnightCE said:


> Looking good. Did you run a bolt through the floor on the sub amp?



Not sure what you mean. The amp board is bolted to the back wall, and the amp is screwed to that board. The sub enclosure is bolted to the floor of the car though.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry I was being discombobulated, I was asking about the box


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

MidnightCE said:


> sorry I was being discombobulated, I was asking about the box



Yeah I have a stud installed in the floor pointing up, and a corresponding hole in the bottom of the sub box. Once the box is bolted down onto the stud I install the sub, and the box goes "nowhere."


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Where did you get that dash kit? I did a friend's that is similiar and could not find a dash kit at all.


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

the727kid said:


> Where did you get that dash kit? I did a friend's that is similiar and could not find a dash kit at all.



What year? The gauge bezel changed from having knob mounds to a flat stereo plate that a sing;e DIN opening can com e out of.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure, but it did have knobs and old style radio.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

can I see the car? the 77 is my favorite year


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> can I see the car? the 77 is my favorite year



The outside of the car is last on the list, so the paint is not currently cared for. In these pics I had just done a lot of work so there are hand prints and grease smudges all over it. The hood is not painted or aligned properly and the headlights will eventually be fixed instead of pop-up.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Love it. What's the going rate on one of these in your cosmetic condition, sound mechanical condition?

I've never heard of your plans for the headlights before either. How do you make them fixed? is this a hardware change or do you just mean to say you will extend the headlights then disconnect the motors?


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> Love it. What's the going rate on one of these in your cosmetic condition, sound mechanical condition?
> 
> I've never heard of your plans for the headlights before either. How do you make them fixed? is this a hardware change or do you just mean to say you will extend the headlights then disconnect the motors?



A C3 in well maintained condition can vary a lot in price depending on year. Mine is a rubber bumper car, no chrome, so it's a less valuable Corvette and a good one can cost around $7-$8. Perfect examples cost more, and cars that need a lot more work cost less. Have a peek on Ebay and Craigslist if you're looking. You can always contact me if you need help looking at one because there are a lot of things to watch for when buying a C3 from someone you don't know.

The fixed headlights are a small housing that goes on top of where the lights are to replace them and be permanently glassed to the body of the Corvette. Similar to the new C6, only the housings I have will mount the lights slightly over the body line instead of flush with it.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

rockin. I might just shoot you that email. Wont be for some years though, I dont know how long you plan on sticking around DIYMA. Housing market is in the dumps right now so wife and I are looking to buy. There goes my corvette fund....itll be awhile 

but had to post again, cause I like the headers/exhaust, and the wheels.

I showed the wife. she said "tell him you'll trade cars". At least she's got a sense of humor!


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> rockin. I might just shoot you that email. Wont be for some years though, I dont know how long you plan on sticking around DIYMA. Housing market is in the dumps right now so wife and I are looking to buy. There goes my corvette fund....itll be awhile
> 
> but had to post again, cause I like the headers/exhaust, and the wheels.
> 
> I showed the wife. she said "tell him you'll trade cars". At least she's got a sense of humor!



I'll be around. I would have been here longer but I didn't know about the place. Just keep my name handy and email me whenever you need some help.


----------

